# Buying a gamecube, dudes.



## GatodeCafe (Oct 2, 2010)

Refurb 30 bux at the local game place. The price is right and I want to play some fuckin Pikmin the moment my next paycheck comes around.

Any other games I should look at, dudes?


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 2, 2010)

The Resident evil remake is fucking superb.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2010)

Twilight Princess, WindWaker, F-Zero GX, Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 2, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia,
Baten Kaitos 1 & 2,
Soulcalibur 2,
The Sims: Bustin' Out,
Legend of Zelda Collector Edition,
Sonic Adventures 1 & 2,
Sonic Heroes,
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles,
Fire Emblem,
etc.

Gamecube has tons of amazing games.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2010)

How you could recommend Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles to anyone is beyond me. I can see Fire Emblem, I can even see Sonic Heroes. But not FF:CC. No. Just no.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How you could recommend Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles to anyone is beyond me. I can see Fire Emblem, I can even see Sonic Heroes. But not FF:CC. No. Just no.


 
Why not?  It isn't that bad.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 2, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why not?  It isn't that bad.


 
You are wrong and you should feel ashamed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Twilight Princess, WindWaker, F-Zero GX, Super Smash Bros. Melee.


 
this.

and yes, you should feel bad for recommending FFCC... that is SUCH a terrible game!
i know 5 people who own it. they all say it sucks and none of them ever finished it.


----------



## Shico (Oct 2, 2010)

Pikmin 2 is better...SO much more to do in this game and it overall is more well thought out and more interesting. 

I dunno if Animal Crossing is your cup of tea but it kept me fully engaged for like a year...but now I have done like almost everything there is to do in that game so I only pick it up like once or twice a year to see if anyone new moved in.

Harvest moon was fun for a while but by the time my kid grew into a teenager I was SO BORED and quit, there is only so many times I can feed digital cows and water digital crops before I get bored and the story was moving too slow :/


----------



## Dankore (Oct 2, 2010)

All good picks. But to add, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem is great. It knocks over the 4th wall and keeps it there.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 3, 2010)

Gato, do you own a Wii? Because the Wii is backwards compatible with Gamecube disks.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 3, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> this.
> 
> and yes, you should feel bad for recommending FFCC... that is SUCH a terrible game!
> i know 5 people who own it. they all say it sucks and none of them ever finished it.


 
Make that 6... :/


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Gato, do you own a Wii? Because the Wii is backwards compatible with Gamecube disks.


 
lol used too :/ sold it for $s. tbh I really don't think the wii's advantages at this juncture outweigh the cost. GC is literally dirt cheap right now.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 3, 2010)

Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 3, 2010)

$30?  Here in Canada, EB Games sells used Gamecubes for $9.99.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 3, 2010)

*Baten Katios Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean*
Get it. Look past the compressed off sounding voice acting. It's a really fun game with a good plot, and good music, and the visuals are stunning.
I wanna go play it now.

I luffs my gamecube.

Oh yeah, I know it's cartoony as hell but Legend of Zelda: Windwaker is actually really fun. It might be for the younger gamer but still worth a play through. It grows on you like a weed.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 3, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> this.
> 
> and yes, you should feel bad for recommending FFCC... that is SUCH a terrible game!
> i know 5 people who own it. they all say it sucks and none of them ever finished it.


I actually managed to finish the game and never looked back.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

Buy LoZ: Wind Waker and the special edition of Ocarina of Time with Master Quest and you will win at life. 

Also RE4.

Edit: Also, I used to have Crystal Chronicles. I gave is several chances but just couldn't get into it. Felt bad man.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 3, 2010)

Viewtiful Joe is a fantastic game that many people overlooked. It's from the same team that made Okami (another overlooked game) if you've ever played that.

Edit: I figured it'd be a good idea to include background info on the game if I'm going to recommend it. Viewtiful Joe is a sidescrolling beat-em-up with a sweet cel-shaded, stylized art style. You have a few neat powers at your disposal the revolve around the idea that you're inside a movie. You can slow time, speed it up, or zoom the camera in for extra-flashy ass kicking moves. Every stage is graded on performance and you're given points that can be spent to buy new moves, more health, or other permanent upgrades. The game is painfully difficult sometimes (not for the wrong reasons, the controls are tight and responsive), and you'll sure as hell feel accomplished for beating it.

The game is just plain fun and really hard to put down. Also Joe wears a hot-pink cape. So that's pretty sexy too.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Viewtiful Joe is a fantastic game that many people overlooked. It's from the same team that made Okami (another overlooked game) if you've ever played that.


 And Devil May Cry, and Resident Evil, and Phoenix Wright, and...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 4, 2010)

Willow said:


> And Devil May Cry, and Resident Evil, and Phoenix Wright, and...


 
Well yes, those are all Capcom titles, but I was talking specifically about Clover Studio. They didn't develop any of those games.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 4, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> $30?  Here in Canada, EB Games sells used Gamecubes for $9.99.


 
Yeah dewd fuck us. the best deal I found is the local entertainmart for 25 bux. hey whatever. It might not be free but it's cheap as fuck. lol


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It might be for the younger gamer


No it's not, it says E for Everyone. :cry:


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 4, 2010)

Eternal Darkness, if you can find it, IS a really great game. I would reccomend all the Sonic Adventures, SSBMelee, all Resident Evils, the Prince of Persia games, Star Fox Assault, Star Fox Adventures (because every furry needs to own these games, its just standard protocol), and....thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, if you are looking at a GS refurb system. DO NOT DO IT. 9/10 times it will STILL be a broken piece of crap. GameStop won't take the loss of money if they can't fix it. They will keep sending back a broken system and sell it over and over again.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuck Gamestop, buy everything on eBay like me.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fuck Gamestop, buy everything on eBay like me.


 
lol dude fuck shipping. I like being able to return shit without packing.

Yeah but entertainmart>gamestop anyway.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, I like gamestop :<
The people at mine are super chill.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 4, 2010)

If you like Metroid, gives Metroid Prime and Echos a shot. Summoner: A Goddess Reborn and Gladius are very good rpgs for the Gamecube.


----------



## jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

pacman vs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> lol dude fuck shipping. I like being able to return shit without packing.
> 
> Yeah but entertainmart>gamestop anyway.


 
If you don't want to return stuff, but things that work in the first place?

As in, check the seller's feedback?



8-bit said:


> Hey, I like gamestop :<
> The people at mine are super chill.


 
I was semi-joking, there are no Gamestops in Quebec :V.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 5, 2010)

So yeah went out and took the plunge this afternoon. The only game I have so far is a copy of metroid 1 because entertainmart has like zero fucking GC selection. Whatever, it just looks straight up sweet sitting there next to mean cousin xbox and uncle 360 slim. 

lol so I guess I forgot to grab a memory card. I'm gonna stop by the local Video Game Exchange or Play n Trade. Apparently they have a decent selection of GC shit. I'm gonna grab another controller or two and a copy of mario party or the wind waker. God I almost forgot how badass nintendo is.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No it's not, it says E for Everyone. :cry:


 
Yeah but there is no arguing that when you compare that game, with a lot of the previous LoZ titles, this one does have a feel to it as though they are reaching out to the younger/child audience. So very easily it can be seen as a kid version of LoZ...that aside it's still a wonderful game to play. It's no less worthy of being played.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 5, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah but there is no arguing that when you compare that game, with a lot of the previous LoZ titles, this one does have a feel to it as though they are reaching out to the younger/child audience. So very easily it can be seen as a kid version of LoZ...that aside it's still a wonderful game to play. It's no less worthy of being played.


 
Yeah man I really don't get the whole "For kids" argument for certain video games. I watch disney movies, I enjoy sonic the hedgehog. Some things just get sucky when you try to turn them badass (for example: Fuckin bomberman). Zelda has always been if not a kids thing, certainly not a work of significant "mature" interest. I'm gonna buy the living fuck out of the windwaker, and them I'm gonna play the everloving daylights out of it. All night long.


----------



## Shico (Oct 5, 2010)

Wind Waker was fun, and has more comedy than other Zelda games...and it is still hard to play! 
It is the only zelda game I have owned and not played from start to finish more than once because one level near the end is too hard for me to want to deal with twice and I quit my second play-though at that point (Actually it may not have been _that_ much harder...but it being so near the end also meant I was unmotivated to do it again.)


----------



## Fursouseki (Oct 5, 2010)

all I know is I'm mostly experienced with the top nintendo franchises.
no starfox, kirby, or pokemon. less than decent choices.
I bought myself a GBPlayer for mine. I like playing GBA games on the TV

and hell yes clover. buy viewtiful joe right now.
in fact, buy their other games too. Okami and God Hand. you won't be disappoint


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 5, 2010)

Shico said:


> Wind Waker was fun, and has more comedy than other Zelda games...and it is still hard to play!
> It is the only zelda game I have owned and not played from start to finish more than once because one level near the end is too hard for me to want to deal with twice and I quit my second play-though at that point (Actually it may not have been _that_ much harder...but it being so near the end also meant I was unmotivated to do it again.)


 
I don't find it hard; I just stop playing around the end because finding all the Triforce pieces is boring, lol.

Other than that, Windwaker's without a doubt my 2nd fave, after ALTTP.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't find it hard; I just stop playing around the end because finding all the Triforce pieces is boring, lol.
> 
> Other than that, Windwaker's without a doubt my 2nd fave, after ALTTP.


 
Yeah this, Having a FUCKING HUGE world isn't really a bad thing but sometimes just getting from one point to another got boring.

Still c'mon, it's fucking ZELDA, once you got to where you're going it's awesome.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah yes, the Gamecube. Mine mostly sits around and collects dust but when I do bust it out I usually pop in the Resident Evil Remake if I'm feeling masochistic, Resident Evil 0 if I want an insanely easy game, Resident Evil 4 if I want to play a game but not think, Metal Gear Solid the Twin Snakes if I want MGS1 with better graphics or Animal Crossing if I want to see what having a social life is like in theory. Besides those games I found Starfox Assault fun and Mario Party is always good but requires you to actually have either friends or family you can trap into playing the game with you.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fuck Gamestop, buy everything on eBay like me.


 Fuck eBay, buy games from actual stores like I do


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a good 'ol look around in stores & (Even though I completely agree with Willow that buying from stores is better) on eBay. But a game that I have to reccomend is Super Mario Sunshine. No Nintendo console is complete without some kind of take on the Mario Franchise, and your collection would be incomplete without it.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 5, 2010)

To further add to the list:
Luigi's Mansion
Pokemon Colisseum
Pokemon XD: Gale Of Darkness
The Hobbit
Gauntlet: Dark Legacy
007: Everything Or Nothing
And just because I can:
One Piece: Grand Battle Rush (IMPORT ONLY!)


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Luigi's Mansion


 How could I forget this game :c


----------



## Shico (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't find it hard; I just stop playing around the end because finding all the Triforce pieces is boring, lol.
> 
> Other than that, Windwaker's without a doubt my 2nd fave, after ALTTP.




Ugh forgot about finding Triforce pieces...
But the part where I quit was the temple you do with Makar, wind temple I think, that place kinda sucked.
It seems most Zelda games have a level that seems harder in a sort of irritating way; for me in both OoT and Majoras Mask it was the water temple that made me go "oh god this again" when I replayed, but both were earlier in the game so I did them just to get to the next part.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 5, 2010)

Willow said:


> Fuck eBay, buy games from actual stores like I do


 
I'd rather pay 10$ for a game than pay 60$ for the same game, thanks.



TwilightV said:


> To further add to the list:
> Luigi's Mansion
> Pokemon Colisseum
> Pokemon XD: Gale Of Darkness
> ...



 I always thought the Pokemon games on the Gamecube sucked badly, as well as The Hobbit & Luigi's Mansion for some reason.



Shico said:


> Ugh forgot about finding Triforce pieces...
> But the part where I quit was the temple you do with Makar, wind temple I think, that place kinda sucked.
> It seems most Zelda games have a level that seems harder in a sort of irritating way; for me in both OoT and Majoras Mask it was the water temple that made me go "oh god this again" when I replayed, but both were earlier in the game so I did them just to get to the next part.


 
Ugh, water temples.  Please spare my soul.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'd rather pay 10$ for a game than pay 60$ for the same game, thanks.


 Buy it used.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 5, 2010)

Willow said:


> Buy it used.


 
A.K.A. eBay.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> A.K.A. eBay.


 Trade in stores ftw


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ugh, water temples.  Please spare my soul.


Water temples are fun!


----------



## MitchZer0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Try Super Mario Sunshine.

Yeah, loads of people are going to bitch at me, but Mario Sunshine is a pretty fun game.

Also, Paper Mario Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Fursouseki (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I always thought the Pokemon games on the Gamecube sucked badly, as well as The Hobbit & Luigi's Mansion for some reason.


ALL of the pokemon games on the cube were not designed well
and yes I have pokemon channel shutit



Ibuuyk said:


> Ugh, water temples.  Please spare my soul.


anyone up for SLIDING ICE BLOCK PUZZLE



MitchZer0 said:


> Try Super Mario Sunshine.
> 
> Yeah, loads of people are going to bitch at me, but Mario Sunshine is a pretty fun game.
> 
> Also, Paper Mario Thousand Year Door.


Super Mario Sunshine has horribly repetitive visual atmosphere(sunny  watery tropics... everywhere) but the gameplay is pretty solid. the secret zones are especially awesome.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Trade in stores ftw


 
No such thing as that here.



MitchZer0 said:


> Try Super Mario Sunshine.
> 
> Yeah, loads of people are going to bitch at me, but Mario Sunshine is a pretty fun game.
> 
> Also, Paper Mario Thousand Year Door.


 
These are both awesome, how could someone not love Sunshine?  Oh, and I prefer the original Paper Mario to TTYD.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 6, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> *Baten Katios Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean*


I wasn't a big fan of the game. 
The music was appropriate but nothing particularly engaging outside boss battles. 
Plot.... lol WHATATWIST! Seemed pretty standard as far as RPG's went.  
It was pretty though. 
The games mechanics needed a bit of tweaking before I'd consider it a better experience though. Getting that random uberattack when I least needed it and getting hosed when I most needed the help didn't set well with me.

Oh and get Skies of Arcadia if you haven't played the original/own the DC version. And Killer 7.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 6, 2010)

Skies Of Arcadia Legends (I knew I was forgetting something!)

I might also recommend Billy Hatcher, but i've never actually played it...

Someone on here mentioned Star Fox Adventures. Don't do it. There's a tug-o-war style game in it that actually managed to give me blisters... XP


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, that wasn't so bad. You just had to... cheat a little. Heh heh. The gameplay and environment of that game was fantastic, but the story and voice acting was just... cringe-worthy.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm gonna put it this way: when I was nine, and the Gamecube had just come out I was not picky with video games whatsoever. It really wasn't that difficult to keep me entertained. Cheesy voice acting and bad story didn't bother me because I didn't know any better.

But Starfox Adventures bored me to tears within the first few hours I played it, despite my childlike, easily satisfied tastes. You seem like a man of taste, Gatode. There are much better titles to be had on Gamecube.

Again: Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Cosgrove (Oct 6, 2010)

If you don't have a Dreamcast, I recommend Crazy Taxi if you're into that sort of game. Smashing Drive is sort of similar, except there aren't any extra customers to pick up. It's all about reaching point B in the most extreme way possible(driving up office buildings, ramping off semi trailers, blasting entire lanes of traffic out of your way with a supersonic horn).

If you like games like Twisted Metal, Cel Damage is a decent cartoony version of that. I got it when I got my Gamecube, and I still play it every now and then. It's just as fun as it was 9 years ago.

If you like First-Person Shooters, 007: Agent Under Fire and 007: Nightfire are great fun, and have plenty of unlockables to keep you playing.

Both Mega Man Collections(regular and X) are awesome, though the button layout can be annoying during twitchy moments.

The X-Men Legends games are good 4-player beat-em-up RPGs. I highly recommend those.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright dudes. Went back to entertainmart today to return my copy of metroid because it was all scratched to hell. Bought a copy of sonic adventure DX which was on sale for five bucks and a 7 dollar memory card. 

Tbh thats really I could all afford at this point  Gonna wait for my next paycheck before I really shell out. TBH I don't care how boring SFA is, it's a fucking starfox game, and anything with Krystal in it can't be bad. I'm also going to grab some mario and pikmin up ins.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 7, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Alright dudes. Went back to entertainmart today to return my copy of metroid because it was all scratched to hell. Bought a copy of sonic adventure DX which was on sale for five bucks and a 7 dollar memory card.
> 
> Tbh thats really I could all afford at this point  Gonna wait for my next paycheck before I really shell out. TBH I don't care how boring SFA is, it's a fucking starfox game, and anything with Krystal in it can't be bad. I'm also going to grab some mario and pikmin up ins.


 
I actually prefer Sonic Adventures DX to Adventures 2, I'm that weird.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 7, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Alright dudes. Went back to entertainmart today to return my copy of metroid because it was all scratched to hell. Bought a copy of sonic adventure DX which was on sale for five bucks and a 7 dollar memory card.
> 
> Tbh thats really I could all afford at this point  Gonna wait for my next paycheck before I really shell out. TBH I don't care how boring SFA is, it's a fucking starfox game, and anything with Krystal in it can't be bad. I'm also going to grab some mario and pikmin up ins.


 
SFA is a decent game until halfway through. Then the fun just kinda drops through the floor.



			
				ibuuyk said:
			
		

> I actually prefer Sonic Adventures DX to Adventures 2, I'm that weird.



Somehow, Sonic Adventure was better than Adventure 2. I think I preferred that meaningless open world.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 7, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> TBH I don't care how boring SFA is, it's a fucking starfox game, and anything with Krystal in it can't be bad. I'm also going to grab some mario and pikmin up ins.


 
I think you'll find that the novelty wears off after your first fap.


----------



## Fursouseki (Oct 7, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I think you'll find that the novelty wears off after your first fap.


 krystal's hot and all at the prelude area especially but you don't even see her for 90% of the game


----------

